# Clear Crystals



## wct0415 (May 30, 2011)

Clear Crystals formed in my first attempt at dissolving a batch of sterling silver ware. My batch was 50/50 solution of Nitric and distilled water. I let it go for about 24 hours and after all dissolving of the silver metal I was left with these flake like clear crystals. I did do a search and found quite a few posts but nothing really definitive as to what they are and what to do with them. Most posts were in ref to a process using a silver cell, which is not what I was doing.
I would appreciate any guidance as to how to proceed with them.
Thanks Bill


----------



## samuel-a (May 30, 2011)

Possibly silver nitrate crystals.
Try adding some d. Water, if it dissolves, that probably what it is.


----------



## Harold_V (May 31, 2011)

Yep, what Sam said. Growing silver nitrate crystals isn't hard---what's hard is not growing silver nitrate crystals. 

They readily dissolve in water, and won't grow again if you dilute the solution adequately (distilled water is advised unless you don't mind forming some silver chloride). Do it cold and they'll stay dissolved. Heat the solution and you may not know when you've added enough water. When it cools, if you haven't added enough, some will reform. 

Harold


----------



## wct0415 (May 31, 2011)

Right you are, they disolved quite easly. Thanks


----------

